# 40 gallon tank heater recommendation?



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

I have never really bothered with heaters on my aquariums as I live in Florida and warm enough is not usually a problem. I had a heater on one of my first aquariums, but one hot afternoon it overheated the water and killed all the fish and I haven't bothered with one since. 
But, back then the only heaters had this little dial on them where they heated to the level you set it at regardless of temperature in the tank. What are the options now? I would love to be able to set it at 82 and have it stay there. Does that sort of thing exist?

The temperature in my house doesn't stay the same as I only run the AC when I'm home, so the house gets into the high 80's during the day. Thus why those dial type heaters didn't work for me back in the day.. lol


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes there is adjustible heaters out here. I personally have several brands, some better than others. I have a fluval in my 55, which I personally like it. It says its not submersible but it is. I have Hydor Theo in my breeder tanks and they worked well. I also have a marineland Visitherm in a few and I like them as well. The only one I didnt care for was the Quueon, because it makes noises as its heating up.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

You can probly get away with 100w although a 150 will work well also.I use aqueon pro heaters and love them(will buy no other).Any heater needs a thermometer to verify that it is heating to your desire and not what is marked on it.Kensfish is a great site to order from and for me they sell them at 50% less than the LFS!


----------



## Jenniferinfl (May 3, 2013)

Thanks guys, I will go see what's available nearby and then order online if necessary. I was hoping I would be able to get away with 100w. My overnight temp on my tank with no heat is usually right around 79.4-79.9. I have one of those laser type temp readers that I use for my tortoise enclosure, so that's what I've been using to check the aquarium. It probably would only run briefly because it's already so warm here, but would be nice to keep it more consistent and be able to turn it up for the inevitable ich that I'm sure will be in my tank the week I add fish.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

The wattage required depends on the room temp and how much you need to raise tank temp above that.
All my aqueon pros came with a "cheat sheet" that says a 100w heater will raise a 30 gallon tank 10 degrees with average room temp of 68-72,it also says a 150w heater will raise a 55 gallon 10 degrees with average room temp of 68-72.
SO I think you will be fine with a 100w heater.
Hope this helps.


----------



## NativeNuYorker (Jan 13, 2013)

What temperature would you recommend for a 30 gallon tank with community tropical fish and ADF's?


----------

